# How Many People are on Your Ignore List?



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

No names allowed, we don't want to hurt anyone's feelings!!

11 peoples


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

zero ppl


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 23, 2016)

Two people are on my ignore list. One I hope I never see on this forum again and the second person I didn't like used a character I love as their avatar, title, and signature combo.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 24, 2016)

I didn't even know you could ignore people


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 24, 2016)

I have 0people on my ignore list.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 24, 2016)

I did have some people but the ignoring system is kinda crap so I removed them


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

One but that was because they pretty much harassed me because they got miffed as hell because I had an opinion about my country lmao.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 24, 2016)

0


I might ignore a couple now that I think about it


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 24, 2016)

To my knowledge, zero

Didn't really know Bell Tree had an ignore function and if it is anything like another forum I use, it most likely won't help to avoid seeing that user's content.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> To my knowledge, zero
> 
> Didn't really know Bell Tree had an ignore function and if it is anything like another forum I use, it most likely won't help to avoid seeing that user's content.



yeah you can still view their forum actions and stuff so it's kinda useless, it only really helps for preventing them to send you vms/pms etc.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 24, 2016)

0, i get along fairly well with the people i talk to


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 24, 2016)

None. Still haven't met anyone worth putting on the ignore list and I doubt I ever will.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 24, 2016)

0, there's nobody that I feel necessary to add to an ignore list, everybody is p cool


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 24, 2016)

0, haven't come across anyone that's been rude or anything! Kind of surprised that the majority of this community is really pleasant ^.^


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 24, 2016)

Nobody and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 24, 2016)

None, I have no use to ignore anyone. Even if they are terrible people here.


----------



## f11 (Jul 24, 2016)

Just 1. The tbt member 'improper' is really annoying so I just put them on my ignore list.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 24, 2016)

None. The people I find annoying likely annoy other people, and it's fun watching the drama when they start posting crap.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 24, 2016)

1 because they were a giant homophobe and i rly disliked them but they never go online anymore so uh yee


----------



## N a t (Jul 25, 2016)

I have none on my list. I had some sort of issue with one user in the past, but it wasn't anything confrontational. More like we got frustrated with one another, and just stopped contact, because trying to communicate became difficult and caused complications/ things to be assumed that should not have been.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 25, 2016)

If I remember correctly, one person. They had a really, really annoying signature. Not seen them around lately though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 25, 2016)

none

unless they're actively looking to harass and/or insult others to the point where it's a problem, I don't see the point. which thankfully TBT doesn't really get people like this, and in rare cases we do, staff are good about dealing with


****ty people with ****ty opinions can keep being ****ty, I'll just ignore the garbage they spout


----------



## Corrie (Jul 25, 2016)

0. I don't have anything against anybody here.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 25, 2016)

Um... how exactly do you see your ignore list?

Seems like a relevant enough question to ask on this thread.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Um... how exactly do you see your ignore list?
> 
> Seems like a relevant enough question to ask on this thread.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist


----------



## vel (Jul 25, 2016)

zero, i'm a chill person


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2016)

I have zero people on my ignore list.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist



Thank you! Seems it's found under the settings.

And yeah, they've not changed their signature but aren't active, so... meh.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

zero because it doesn't work


----------



## Chicha (Jul 25, 2016)

I have zero people on my ignore list. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Aniko (Jul 25, 2016)

Two, to remind me they were scammers :/


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 25, 2016)

Elin said:


> zero because it doesn't work



It hides their posts and whatnot. I think you'll find it does work, but just doesn't remove them from existence completely.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 27, 2016)

0. I didn't even realize there was an ignore list lmao, but I won't be putting anyone on it.


----------



## xara (Jul 27, 2016)

Only one person, as far as I can remember.


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 27, 2016)

Zero. (But I also just joined, haha). ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Could probably add another but they never go on here nowadays so whatever really.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have 1 now. I wasn't sure how effective it would be after reading the comments in this thread a few days ago. But it's gone well. I can see where they've commented in random threads, and choose whether to click option to read the post or keep scrolling. In my case I've got them on my "ignore" list because I don't want to accidentally invite them to my town or something, rather than because their posts irritate me or anything. So it works well for me.

I had noticed the "ignore" option not long after I joined here, I like to explore my options with settings etc. But I had though to avoid it as I've found Facebook "block" functions to be so wonky that I figured I'd be best avoiding it altogether here, as I do on Facebook. For any content that irritates or offends me enough to care, it will have already broken at least one rule here, so I just report that and move on.

But for keeping track of people who ignore town rules as a visitor, or are bad news to do trades with, I think this "ignore" option is ideal. I don't have to stress about keeping track of people I don't want to interact with ingame, and that is just awesome!


----------



## Togekid (Jul 28, 2016)

I used to have 1, because they were pretty nasty to me on here (but it was a year or two ago now as I've been on this site for a long time) and after removing them and looking back on the comments it's pretty hilarious, so it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 28, 2016)

No one. I don't think it functions very well, so I don't really bother. There are one or two people I'd block if I could, though.


----------



## Locket (Jul 28, 2016)

I have like 4? Two are just people who have terrible english, and two are just rude people.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 28, 2016)

0, And I plan to keep it that way. If you dont like what someones saying just walk away. ~


----------



## namiieco (Jul 29, 2016)

Zee row


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> One I hope I never see on this forum again .



If we're thinking of the same person don't worry...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

No one and I don't think I ever will add 1 to the list.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 29, 2016)

11 trolls won't show up for me as of now.


----------



## piske (Jul 29, 2016)

Zero. I try to stay away from threads that I know will annoy me! Hopefully I won't feel the need to add anyone in the future!


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2016)

3 - i don't remember why I added two of them to my list though
*edit: just spammers


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 30, 2016)

i don't have anybody on my ignore list. tbh i've never felt the need to use it, and i hope it stays that way.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 30, 2016)

No one at the moment.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 7, 2016)

2. They are just really rude and butthurt people.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

1 a trooll


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

Still zero


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 7, 2016)

1 person. Pretty sure they left tbt though


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

1

it was someone spamming my VM wall with strange pages on some language (hindi?)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 7, 2016)

Nil. Even for people I dislike, it's still funny to read their posts.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 7, 2016)

I used to have one person on my ignore list. I thought he was annoying and rude, but he went inactive so I just removed him off the list.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jetix said:


> 1
> 
> it was someone spamming my VM wall with strange pages on some language (hindi?)



Bot ad I believe, best thing to do is report


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 7, 2016)

0000000000000000000

Hopefully, it stays that way :/


----------



## Romaki (Oct 7, 2016)

Only one person, who tried to scam me and then continued harassing me.
I had another person on my ignore list, but they got banned so I could delete them.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 8, 2016)

Just the on and I'll probably remove her as I'm sure she's not as active anymore. Not really had much need to ignore people on here really.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

i had one person idk why so i removed her


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 10, 2016)

0. I don't think there's anyone here worth ignoring.

btw, is there a way to check if someone is ignoring you?


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 10, 2016)

Zero, since I just started >_>


----------



## Mints (Oct 10, 2016)

zero atm )


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 11, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> 0. I don't think there's anyone here worth ignoring.
> 
> btw, is there a way to check if someone is ignoring you?



you won't be able to comment on their wall


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2016)

i have a grand total of 0
jk two


----------



## Bowie (Oct 11, 2016)

None. There are many people I could block, but I don't think the blocking system works very well. You can still see their posts.


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2016)

I have all the staff members on my ignore list because they are always bullying me


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 12, 2016)

none. no one annoys me to that extent.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2016)

None so far.


----------



## Franny (Oct 14, 2016)

only 2


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 14, 2016)

one megaautist


----------



## Barbara (Oct 14, 2016)

I have one person on my ignore list.


----------



## seliph (Oct 14, 2016)

Two for now


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

Jake said:


> I have all the staff members on my ignore list because they are always bullying me



lmao no wonder.

but yeah i agree the system could be improved, also those two i have are not really active anymore so eh.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 14, 2016)

None. If someone PM/VM spams me or repeatedly attacks me personally, then I might block that person, but I like to see people's posts even if they are really stupid and/or annoying.


----------



## Cress (Oct 14, 2016)

Currently none. Every now and then I'll ignore someone, but never for any longer than a month.
Plus posts from ignored users look weird imo so I'd rather just see it to satisfy my possibly nonexistent OCD.


----------



## tae (Oct 14, 2016)

zero, does ignoring even work on a forum?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 14, 2016)

none!


----------

